# RPM not stable at start (1.4 TSI)



## engtsi12 (Feb 21, 2018)

I started to have little bit noise from the engine and all the marks showed that it would be timing chain that is becoming loose. One day when started engine RPM started to vary between 500-1200 RPM and would not be stable, engine was not running well.
Decided to take car to timing chain change, which was good decision, chain had stretched little bit. 
Took car home, stopped engine and started again after 10-15 minutes. Same problem and warning light, code about camshaft / crankshaft timing. Warmed up car again (no noise, been driving so timing must be ok..) and engine starts running smoothly without any problems.

When started cold, engine runs smoothly same when started again right after stopping.

When engine has been stopped for a while and cooled down a bit this problem occurs. 

After this took car back to shop and changed camshaft position indicator, also spark plugs and air filter just in case.

Result :

No more alarm, but same thing occurs. When cold starts up really nice, when warm starts up and runs nice. When "semi-warm" engine RPM between 500-1200 and after indicator change no more alarm codes from timing.

Any ideas what to check next?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

engtsi12 said:


> I started to have little bit noise from the engine and all the marks showed that it would be timing chain that is becoming loose. One day when started engine RPM started to vary between 500-1200 RPM and would not be stable, engine was not running well.
> Decided to take car to timing chain change, which was good decision, chain had stretched little bit.
> Took car home, stopped engine and started again after 10-15 minutes. Same problem and warning light, code about camshaft / crankshaft timing. Warmed up car again (no noise, been driving so timing must be ok..) and engine starts running smoothly without any problems.
> 
> ...


Any codes stored? Is this for the normal 1.4T or the twincharged TSI? They are two very different engines with different ignition/fuel systems


----------



## engtsi12 (Feb 21, 2018)

Chockomon said:


> Any codes stored? Is this for the normal 1.4T or the twincharged TSI? They are two very different engines with different ignition/fuel systems


TSI Jetta 2010. Should be with one charger (turbo only, no compressor). SO I have been informed, but do they always have twin turbo?

After changing cam detector no codes stored. Before changing detector change stored timing fault between camshaft & crankshaft


----------



## Morphyk (Mar 20, 2017)

i have almost the same problem, but i have missfire on cylinder 3 only on cold engine.

Changed spark plugs , changed induction coil and still nothing... missfire and engine is not running smooth..

what to do next?


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a race chip in mine and mine does sorta the same thing, but when I turn the race chip off, and the cars sit overnight and in the am I start it, it doesn't make the noise. But if I put the race chip on and let the car sit over night and start it up in the morning, it makes the noise. So idk? Emailed race-chip but they had a whole lotta nothing.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

engtsi12 said:


> TSI Jetta 2010. Should be with one charger (turbo only, no compressor). SO I have been informed, but do they always have twin turbo?
> 
> After changing cam detector no codes stored. Before changing detector change stored timing fault between camshaft & crankshaft


2010 Jetta 1.4Tsi is twincharged ( Supercharged and Turbocharged) engine code EA111 not EA211 which is only turbocharged and been available in US after 2015.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

